# Akbash



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Does anyone have one of these LGD. I have done alot of research on the breed an I found a breeder in West Plains Mo. They just have the one male and one female that guard their 100 head of sheep. They only breed when they have 6 to 7 ppl on a waiting list. Any info would be great. Thanks.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

We dont have one but were considering them before we got our Anatolians. A few breeders I talked to said that they were not good around young human children and we have 2 of those. Now that could have just been those preticular breeders take on it but it diswayed us. I would suggest talking to many breeders and ask your same questions to all of them so you have a good idea about them. They are very pretty dogs.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I have an LGD that is 88% Akbash and 12% Pyr. She is an awesome LGD, especially for only being 16 months old. And I have an 11 year old daughter that she adores ... She is very protective of her food and toys from the goats, but is not aggressive at all around people. If someone comes over that she doesn't know, even if we are out there, she just stays back and watches for a little while and once she feels they are ok, she comes over for love.


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

we have a rescued akbash dog ... he's a super mellow sweet dog ... until he sees or hears a coyote ... then he is all business.
he's great with our dogs, other dogs and all our animals (although he did get playful with a chicken once which ended badly for the chicken - he hasn't made that mistake again). he loves all people especially kids and is very gentle and sweet. i do not think he would protect our property from an intruder ... although perhaps he would be different if we weren't home at the time.

we did foster another female akbash before him. she was younger and more intense. she was not good with our older female dog and a bit more intense with dogs in general. she was great with people ... we didn't keep her since it's our old dog's "golden years" and it wouldn't have been fair to her to be afraid as an old gal in her own home.

we LOVE the akbash we now have and he does a great job for us!! but i think with any breed there are different personalities with each individual dog. a good breeder should be able to tell you which of their dogs are good with people.


----------

